
Amygdala-to-hippocampus communication and reactivation of negative memories - merrier
https://news.uci.edu/2019/04/09/researchers-discover-neural-patterns-key-to-understanding-disorders-such-as-ptsd/
======
colordrops
> For example, if someone is bitten by a dog, he or she may become anxious
> around dogs of all breeds and sizes

While often not helpful, this doesn't seem like a brain defect. If a class of
things causes you severe trauma it seems the natural response would be to
recoil from that class of things in the future.

~~~
cgriswald
My uncle’s dog grabbed me by the foot and put me on the ground when I was
three. The whole incident was over in about two seconds. I wasn’t physically
hurt. But I was afraid of dogs for years afterward.

I think the “defect” part is that the panic and anxiety remains even in the
face of a vast amount of new information and change. It makes a lot of sense
for three-year-old me to fear that dog and be at least cautious of other dogs.
It didn’t make any sense for teenage me to be afraid of obviously friendly,
familiar dogs who I’ve seen interact with family or friends countless times.

~~~
loceng
Selecting to keep people away from any potential danger above the level of 0
seems like a fairly good design. You're not paralyzed, merely cautioned, and
then your offspring will inherit whatever level of that fear or worry from you
based on if and how you've learned to trust what dogs are safe. If a dog
attacks you at 3 years old then your environment isn't all that safe - and it
makes sense then you may not have guardians who can adequately protect you or
keep you in a safe environment. There are tools however to lessen and/or
remove such negative conditioning, and it makes sense that that would require
actual directed/focused work than just randomly being unafraid of something
dangerous - and perhaps better to heal trauma closer to the trauma so neural
pathways don't evolve/expand into everything for years or decades.

~~~
dr_dshiv
E.g., if you are hurt by a person, and you become afraid of that person (or
people with those characteristics), that is helpful. If you are hurt by a
person, and you become afraid of people... that is not so good. If that
happens, how to treat?

This article suggests an approach that might allow emotional memories to be
"balanced" through some kind of neuromodulation. Promising.

~~~
loceng
There are multiple layers to the solution which all relates to the pressure on
your nervous system, what baseline stress/pressure you have - which ties into
stress/factors including inflammation.

Many people self-medicate with inflammation without realizing it, inflammation
having a depressant effect - and many foods causing inflammation, meaning our
connection to our bodies and feelings are suppressed some to heavily depending
on inflammation (and how long we've used food-as-a-coping-
mechanism/medication).

Cleaning up diet as much as possible, reducing inflammation as much as
possible - includes working towards a healthy weight and water fasting +
intermittent fasting seem to be the ideal way, along with allowing the brain
to have fluidity again with psychotropic plant medicines seems to be one ideal
as well: MDMA for post-traumatic stress therapy, Psilocybin mushrooms (magic
mushrooms), and Ayahuasca ceremonies are also powerful tools - that research
is beginning to show.

There are also diagnostics possible for our sensory (e.g. through auditory
channel) to check for imbalances and sensory processing blocks, which allows
for accurately predicting a set of behaviours depending based on the
diagnostic - and then sound therapies that exist to help 'unlock' those
blocked development processes.

Then there are different levels of modalities of getting the nervous system
and energy flowing again, from being more stagnant to completely stagnant -
some more 'brute force' methods like acupuncture - Traditional Chinese
Medicine methods - to the more subtle energy movement of say Reiki or
osteopathy; and without getting into a debate - or arguing that placebo is a
powerful benefit on its own - a further level of subtlety - if you believe in
them or are sensitive enough and therefore potentially fragile enough to
experience benefit from them: homeopathic remedies.

~~~
dr_dshiv
Do you have any references on the sound therapies? Sounds interesting.

